# Sling Box Functionality Built in to 722?



## jadye527 (Aug 17, 2008)

I heard today from a Dish installer that the VIP722 has a sling box built into the hardware. Can anyone validate this statement? Also does anyone know how to configure it?


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

Now? No. In the future, maybe.


----------



## DishSatUser (Aug 28, 2006)

The possible future model may be called the ViP 722s. Note the "s" on the trail end of the name.

To reduce confusion, I think they need to change the number as well.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

jadye527 said:


> I heard today from a Dish installer that the VIP722 has a sling box built into the hardware. Can anyone validate this statement? Also does anyone know how to configure it?


The installer was probably referring to the wireless Broadband interface, HomePlug 1.0 technology, that is built in to the 722, allowing a wireless Broadband connection between a Slingbox and the 722, using either the Slingbox Turbo, or another compatible HomePlug 1.0 device.

It is nothing new, and most often used to create a wireless bridge for connecting the 722 to the router, but it can also serve as a wireless connection for a Slingbox.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=128957


----------

